# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Wallpaper(waterbased glue) over Fibro.

## billhill4000

Hi. I know this was asked last week but have a slight variation which is to simply paint the fibro wall (as is) but after the wallpaper and glue is removed.  
So if old wallpaper was directly glued with water-based glue straight onto fibro... Is it not OK to simply use warm soap and water to wet the sheets lightly scrape with plastic scraper as the sheet is peeling off?  
There is to be no sanding and I'm happy with the fibro butt joints. Just goint to paint straight over after ridding the water based glue.  
Even with the appropriate personal ppe, the question is raised on room contamination (if any)!  
Any opinion on the risks? Seems zero to me...but want to do the right thing

----------


## Bluesrule

With asbestos, it is safe as long as it is not airborne i.e. there is no way for it to get into your lungs. If what you want to do does not release airborne fibres then it should be OK. Be careful with the waste however, as once it dries it will contain loose asbestos fibres. You will need to take the waste, appropriately sealed, to an approved asbestos waste facility for disposal. *Do not* contaminate any other waste e.g. your garbage bin with this waste - even if it is sealed - otherwise you will risk other people being exposed further along the disposal cycle. 
Despite the advice above. I highly, highly recommend that you employ an asbestos remover to remove the offending material. This way you do not defer the problem into the future. This is a situation where the cost is well worth it for the long-term health of you, your family and any others that could be exposed in the future. Additionally, the look of the new job with new plasterboard will be immeasurably better that anything that you can achieve by painting the old fibro.  
By reposting this variation of how you want to deal with the problem you obviously don't prefer using an asbestos removalist but please reconsider. It will be a much safer option and satisfactory solution in the long-term.

----------


## billhill4000

Hi Bluesrule.
Really appreciate your advice. Just unsure on what you mean in terms of "waste". The fibro is in good condition an no plans to remove it or plaster over it. The contact with the fibro is minimal. That is, when removing the wallpaper and glue... Just hot using water soap and light scrape with plastic spatula to assist the paper coming off.  
Only going to paint fibro at end in the "as is" state. Just removing the soluble glue and wall paper...no asbestos removal. But of course...you are working with the asbestos product underneath.  
I know it's a different story for say tiles stuck to the wall where you really need to scrape the fibro 
Your advice is still very valid  :Smilie:

----------

